# Most Insurance Companies do not provide Insurance once you turn your Uber app on Better check I was just told



## John O'Brien (Aug 18, 2019)

My Insurance company used to cover me, I increased coverage etc. Now they say they will not cover Uber or Lyft cars. Once I turn on the app my coverage ceases until turned back off. Better check yours.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

When did this start?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That has always been the case unless you bought a Rideshare endorsement. Did you, at one time, have an endorsement you no longer have? Everyone's personal auto insurance policy has a clause that states if you're transporting paying passengers it voids your policy


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

John O'Brien said:


> My Insurance company used to cover me, I increased coverage etc. Now they say they will not cover Uber or Lyft cars. Once I turn on the app my coverage ceases until turned back off. Better check yours.


What company is that.?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

OLD NEWS! MOST personal auto insurance liability policies have language that specifcly excludes any/all commercial use of the covered vehicle, which includes rideshare service. 

What anyone may verably tell you means didly squat when it comes time to making a claim.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> OLD NEWS! MOST personal auto insurance liability policies have language that specifcly excludes any/all commercial use of the covered vehicle, which includes rideshare service.
> 
> What anyone may verably tell you means didly squat when it comes time to making a claim.


We know this, but he is implying that he had rideshare insurance. "My Insurance company used to cover me, I increased coverage etc."
thats why i would like to know what company and did he have rideshare insurance.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> We know this, but he is implying that he had rideshare insurance. "My Insurance company used to cover me, I increased coverage etc."
> thats why i would like to know what company and did he have rideshare insurance.


NO, he is NOT implying he had rideshare rider onto this personal auto insurance policy. He is implying he was previously "told" it was allowed but not covered.

Truth is only in the actual written policy.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> NO, he is NOT implying he had rideshare rider onto this personal auto insurance policy. He is implying he was previously "told" it was allowed but not covered.
> 
> Truth is only in the actual written policy.


Guess we read it differently . only he know for sure.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Guess we read it differently . only he know for sure.


Exactly, so why did you post an assumption of what he said in the first place?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Exactly, so why did you post an assumption of what he said in the first place?


Same reason you did.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Same reason you did.


I stated fact, not assumption. Bye


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

NEVER tell the insurance company that you had you're app on during an accident. They dont need to know that info. A little lie ain't gonna hurt nobody. Especially a billion dollar insurance company.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

I have a rideshare endorsement on my policy (not all states allow this). However, even if you have a rideshare endorsement/rider on your personal policy, your personal insurance generally is SECONDARY to the rideshare coverage. So, from a *liability* perspective, it's unlikely your personal insurance would pay anything if you're in an active ride (since U/L liability limits are pretty high). I know Uber's insurance didn't used to cover you unless you were in an active ride, but I think it now has tiered coverage whether there app is on, you're on your way to pick someone up, or you're in an active ride. Is it possible this is what your agent meant by the change?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> NEVER tell the insurance company that you had you're app on during an accident. They dont need to know that info. A little lie ain't gonna hurt nobody. Especially a billion dollar insurance company.


A) That is called insurance fraud.
B) Insurance companies use a rating and claims system similar to what a FICO score is. They WILL find out evenutally.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> NEVER tell the insurance company that you had you're app on during an accident. They dont need to know that info. A little lie ain't gonna hurt nobody. Especially a billion dollar insurance company.


According to NYS insurance law . your insurance company has the right to ask Uber & Lyft if you drive for them and the times you were on line and they have to make it available to them. So if you want to commit insurance fraud go ahead. Or just get a rideshare endorsement. Its only about $30. a month from Allstate. The piece of mind is well worth it .


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Well I committed insurance fraud last year and it hasn't come back to me yet


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Well I committed insurance fraud last year and it hasn't come back to me yet


for you sake i hope it never does......
https://www.nysenate.gov/legislation/laws/ISC/403


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Well I committed insurance fraud last year and it hasn't come back to me yet


Yes, lots of people love to play Russian Roulette. And lots of people love to gamble.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The difference is some of you do rideshare and some do food delivery. Getting in an accident with a pax in the car you are 100% going to be caught. NYS insurance law says If they ask, Uber/Lyft have to tell the insurance company if you were online or offline at the time of the accident. Plus, law requires U/L to maintain database of drivers so they can easily look to see if you are in the database.

Food delivery is a totally different story. It's still insurance fraud but the odds of getting caught are slim. Pizza's don't tell.



islanddriver said:


> According to NYS insurance law . your insurance company has the right to ask Uber & Lyft if you drive for them and the times you were on line and they have to make it available to them. So if you want to commit insurance fraud go ahead. Or just get a rideshare endorsement. Its only about $30. a month from Allstate. The piece of mind is well worth it .


They offer this in NY State?



ConkeyCrack said:


> Well I committed insurance fraud last year and it hasn't come back to me yet


I know personally someone who hit a motorcycle while delivering Chinese Food. Ditched the food into the trunk and never mentioned the food delivery. Insurance company never even investigated.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I have a rideshare endorsement on my policy (not all states allow this). However, even if you have a rideshare endorsement/rider on your personal policy, your personal insurance generally is SECONDARY to the rideshare coverage. So, from a *liability* perspective, it's unlikely your personal insurance would pay anything if you're in an active ride (since U/L liability limits are pretty high). I know Uber's insurance didn't used to cover you unless you were in an active ride, but I think it now has tiered coverage whether there app is on, you're on your way to pick someone up, or you're in an active ride. Is it possible this is what your agent meant by the change?


Well said KC..
I used to have the Auto Club on my Prius (in California) till I found out that they would not cover my under no circumstance if I used my vehicle for U/L. So I shopped around. Now I have Farmers which covers me unless the Uber insurance does not. Example... If I'm on my way to pick up or have an active rider, the Uber Coverage kicks in with the $1,000.00 (Uber) or $2,500.00 (Lyft) deductible. If, on the other hand, I get into an accident any other time, with the app on or off, I'm covered with Farmers with my $500.00 deductible and a rental car.

When I stopped driving, I called my agent to cancel the rideshare portion and it dropped my policy $50.00 a month until I activae it again.

The key, is to tell the Agent what you're looking for and don't try to play the system. Many companies offer the rideshare secondary coverage.

I think I just said the same as you KC.



BigJohn said:


> A) That is called insurance fraud.
> B) Insurance companies use a rating and claims system similar to what a FICO score is. They WILL find out evenutally.


I think you're right BigJohn,
Just as if you were driving another vehicle and got into an accident, they would find out. But then It would only reflect on your policy rating.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The difference is some of you do rideshare and some do food delivery. Getting in an accident with a pax in the car you are 100% going to be caught. NYS insurance law says If they ask, Uber/Lyft have to tell the insurance company if you were online or offline at the time of the accident. Plus, law requires U/L to maintain database of drivers so they can easily look to see if you are in the database.
> 
> Food delivery is a totally different story. It's still insurance fraud but the odds of getting caught are slim. Pizza's don't tell.
> 
> ...


yes im from NYS Allstate has ride share rider . its Adds about $30.per month to your regular insurance. depends on your driving record could be more or less.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> NEVER tell the insurance company that you had you're app on during an accident. They dont need to know that info. A little lie ain't gonna hurt nobody. Especially a billion dollar insurance company.


what do you do with the dead pax??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> I think I just said the same as you KC.


Yep! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

what do you do with the dead pax??
[/QUOTE]
They are taking a swim


----------



## John O'Brien (Aug 18, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> What company is that.?


Kemper I called my Broker she has searched and found none so far.. waiting to hear will not drive without it



BigJohn said:


> A) That is called insurance fraud.
> B) Insurance companies use a rating and claims system similar to what a FICO score is. They WILL find out evenutally.


All they need do is contact the rider


----------

